# Unemployment depression - Need some advice.



## Coontra (Jul 2, 2013)

I'll try and make this as brief as possible. I am sort of frozen in my place right now with my life, unable to make a firm decision on what my next step should be. I feel like I've just been standing still, holding off on setting future goals because I am afraid there may be a plan that is better or more practical.

I am a college graduate, who upon graduating moved to bigger city for more job opportunities. I quickly settled for a retail sales job, which required being very assertive, as far as face-to-face interactions are concerned, with customers as well as over the telephone (which was a daily struggle). Unable to cope with the anxiety that came with these interactions, I quit and started working for another company.

This new job I didn't need a sales pitch, or to talk on the phone at all. Great. But this company ended up being very unprofessional, minimum wage pay, and the work became increasingly stressful with no future opportunities for advancement. I put in my resignation after struggling to maintain some semblance of sanity for about a year. 

Now I've been unemployed for about a little over a month. The jobs are very scarce, and the degree I have is sadly what I consider now in hindsight, pretty dang useless. And the only entry-level jobs I see out there that I am qualified for are at call centers or are in sales. Both of which I would perform very poorly, seeing as I have very poor social skills.

I've considered going back to school, but I'm not sure if I want to go through another 4 years of college only to be put back in the same situation I am in now. Should I go back to school and get a degree in something that would make me more marketable in the job economy? Should I just continue with my job search and settle until I find something that is more desirable/a better fit for me?

I am in my mid-twenties and I live with family. It is very depressing to not be self-sufficient, and my current situation has completely killed my self-esteem. 

Some solid advice would be great.


----------



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

This is what's wrong with America.

Your parents put you through 12 years of public school so your teachers could regurgitate the falsehood that going to college is the only way to be successful. Eventually you start applying to colleges and taking out college loans to get a piece of paper that ultimately has no value to employers the minute you graduate.

Unless you got into college for free, you're now stuck with these loans that cost more than what you'll ever be able to pay off in the average lifetime. So you either have to take crappy minimum wage jobs or go back to college to get another piece of paper that looks a bit more shinier that the last one.

This is how government traps you in its system, and makes you a slave. It never used to be like this, but when you have an increasing plutocratic government along with a president that only supports causes that improves the vote for his/her party, and not with the concern for the welfare of his citizens, what would you expect?


----------



## Man01 (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't know whether it'll comfort you or depress you further folks but...it's the same this side of the Atlantic. Our government here in the UK is focused - as the Conservatives always have been - with making as much money for themselves and their friends in big business and completely ignoring the plight of the normal person. Nurses etc have had pay freezes that have lasted 4/5 years while the cost of living rises, while MP's representing us in the houses of Parliament have given themselves pay rises of £10-20,000 in the same time period. 

I was made redundant in July 2013 and didn't find another job until July 2014. In that time I applied to over 500 positions and had less than 10 replies, and just 3 interviews. Now I balance my part time position with running my own small business. It doesn't even cover my living costs yet, but I see no other way forward. Perhaps there is a passion or hobby you have OP that you can make a business from?


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Coontra, I am in nearly the exact same situation as you! I graduated with a BA in 2009 and was hard pressed to find employment. It got so bad that I couldn't even find minimum wage employment. The only jobs I've been able to find are minimum wage jobs that I hate. I do occasionally get temporary jobs as a merchandiser which usually pays a little more. I decided to change my life last year and I started by losing a lot of weight. I am also back in college to get a 2 year degree. Since I have a BA, I don't have to take any academics. There's no guarantee that I will be able to find work with my new degree. There are 'co-op' programs which will allow me to work and study. Many of the employers that work with students end up hiring them eventually. with my new degree, I should be able to do contract work and start a business if need be. I feel that a good 2 year degree can be just as good as a 4 year degree. It only makes sense to get a Masters or greater when you plan on teaching or if your employer sends you to get additional education. You can also make it without additional education but it's tough to get out of minimum wage unless you're a big talker or have the right connections.

My suggestion to you would be to look at local community colleges and ask about co-ops and other programs. The Nursing and industrial fields are usually pretty good to find empoyment in. YOu might even benefit from your 4 year degree because it may help you to stand out among the other 2 year degree holding applicants. I hope you are successful in whatever you decide. Don't let SA slow you down, build a passion and let others know that you have that passion.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

dgodfrey said:


> This is what's wrong with America.
> 
> Your parents put you through 12 years of public school so your teachers could regurgitate the falsehood that going to college is the only way to be successful. Eventually you start applying to colleges and taking out college loans to get a piece of paper that ultimately has no value to employers the minute you graduate.
> 
> ...


Only to some extent do I agree with this.
---You're told to go to college from kindergarten to be successful. This obviously isn't always the case. People should be told there are other career opportunities then business/education/engineering/health. Like trades.

---We're also told that to be 'successful' and to have a good career you need a high standard of living. Too much emphasis is put on standard of living. It's not $60K or bust. Lot of people can make it and be happy with far less income.

---People should be told to do what they're strong in. In media we're told to be ourselves all the time and follow our dreams. But we also need to be told some careers are more opportunable then others. IE, if you do go to college, Art History may not be the best major.


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> ---People should be told to do what they're strong in. In media we're told to be ourselves all the time and follow our dreams. But we also need to be told some careers are more opportunable then others. IE, if you do go to college, Art History may not be the best major.


I totally agree with you there. I also think that we are lead to believe that a Bachelor's degree in anything will find you a 'good job' even if it's outside of your field of study. Most BA or BS degrees are only usefull within their field of study. An employer isn't going to hire a theatre major to work in IT just because the applicant is 'good with computers'.

I think that BS degrees are the best bet for people that don't have the right connections to get into companies. With the right connections, that BA in basket weaving just might work but without those connections, you probably won't fare as well. I know this personally. I received a BA in media production from a university and had no success on the job market. I am now getting an AAS in Electrical/Electronics Techology. My AAS degree is kind of related to the field of study of my BA degree. I am hoping that I can pair these degrees so that I can get a job on the technical side media eg. broadcast engineering.


----------



## Snowman 23 (Jun 8, 2014)

Maybe you could look into trade school. Or see if there are any local government programs that help people get jobs/internships.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I have no advice but I just want to tell you that I'm unemployed too and I often feel like I'm on the verge of a breakdown. It sucks because you obviously don't feel worthwhile and have no identity. And it really feels like there's no way out. Like you're trapped in the doldrums. I REALLY hate when whenever I DO manage to experience some relief or happiness only briefly, I'm being reminded by people (who are employed, imagine that) that I should be looking for work when all I wanted was a temporary escape from those thoughts already consuming my mind 24/7. Or when you tell people you're currently unemployed and have been for months, they automatically assume you're just lazy and a freeloader. Or when I express my frustration and sadness about being unemployed I'm told to "cheer up" (by, of course, those who are employed). I *hate* everything about it all. I also hate the interview process, too. Horrible. I hate when I have to put on some sort of acting performance of being the happy extrovert and trying not to act desperate at all (all this for a job I know would make me unhappy, mind you) when in fact I'm the total opposite of those three things. Or following other people's suggestions and still getting no where.

And all this effort for a crappy low-paying job one obviously couldn't survive off of.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Coontra said:


> Should I go back to school and get a degree in something that would make me more marketable in the job economy? Should I just continue with my job search and settle until I find something that is more desirable/a better fit for me?


Why not do both. But if you have to pick one, I would opt for school, as they will likely benefit you the most and give you the best chance of landing a better job in the long term.

One month of unemployment is not long at all. I was unemployed for almost 2 years before I got a menial job. Then I got my current job which I work at home mostly and has decent enough pay. But like you, my current job seems too have no future advancement opportunities. I am just content right now to have a full time comfortable job. In the long run, I too am at a crossroads in what to do. Thinking several years ahead always does stress and freak me out.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

good luck on the continuing job searches. this article isn't uplifting, but it helps explain why it's so competitive and helps with the wondering why it's so hard to get a decent job and feeling lost.

http://www.returnofkings.com/48373/permanent-unemployment-is-americas-permanent-future


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

dgodfrey said:


> This is what's wrong with America.
> 
> Your parents put you through 12 years of public school so your teachers could regurgitate the falsehood that going to college is the only way to be successful. Eventually you start applying to colleges and taking out college loans to get a piece of paper that ultimately has no value to employers the minute you graduate.
> 
> ...


I couldnt have said it better myself..

Yes i know a whole heck of alot of ppl in ur position right now. People who are either unemployed, or, like myself, only have a casual position so it's not 100% stable therefore moving out would be a silly idea incase something happens and u cant pay rent, therefore stick at home.

Have you thought of maybe working in a supermarket? Theres little people interaction other than hi how are you, but i must say its mind numbingly boring. I also agree i dnt wanna go back to school to get yet another stuipid useless peice of paper. lol >.<


----------

